# Nesting conditions?



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Hows it looking up there? I've heard it's dry?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here in north central ND it is very dry.We have gotten very little snow and no rain since last July.There is no sheet water like the past couple of years.Temporary potholes will have no water in them.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I hate to say it but I think we may be entering a dry cycle. Just look to the northwest into Montana, Saskatchewan, and Alberta. I have spoken to some others who share my point of view including a biologist a DU's Great Plains Regional Office in Bismarck. Personally I think it is long overdue. I think this is going to be the topic of my article for the next edition. I just hope I can find some good sources.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks like we have a chance to get some much needed precip this week. Two inches of snow yesterday, forcast of 3-6 tonight, and a chance for a big snowstorm at the end of the week. My neighbor left sunday for Atlanta for three weeks of training so i told him I would keep his driveway clean. Just my luck it might snow almost every day while he is gone. What a winter. 3 weeks ago it looked like the geese would be up and the fields were dry. We do need the precip. go snow


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Let us pray.........


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This is truly going to be a terrible season for nesting. Canada has been drought stricken and the Dakota's appear to be entering one. I think the eastern parts will be OK for production because there's enough carry over from last year, but without some significant spring rain, plan on shortened seasons and a reduced bag. Here's a look at how bad things really are...

http://enso.unl.edu/monitor/2002/drmon0226.htm


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Are you guys getting any snow out there today???

We are finally getting a little in this neck of the woods. It has hardly snowed all winter!

Dr. Bob


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We now have 3-4 inches on the ground.The temps have been cold so the snow has little moisture in it.It blows around like feathers.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, too little too late. Even if we received a foot it wouldn't help that much. We're going to need some real heavy spring showers if we want to see seasons and limits stay the same.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah, boys but sorry to say this may be the begining's of the god awful drought use waterfowlers have been worrying about. But hey this means good hunting for the next couple years to, less water means the more the ducks get concentrated.

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-03-26 17:11 ]


----------

